# Painting license?



## bigchaz (Jun 17, 2006)

Ive been searching everywhere to find out what kind of license I need to do deck cleaning and staining. 

I live in NC and the only thing I keep finding is the general contractors licensing board. Is there something just for painters? 

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I doubt N.C would have that as a licensed trade. That is saved for places like California, Canada and New York:jester: 

Seriously though, I would be surprised


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

*licensing*

Actually, unless you are only planning to be a sub to general contractors, you do need a license (at least in Michigan) or the homeowner does not have to pay you! In MI there is a specific license for painting and decorating or you can get the general builders license and that will also cover you for painting and other specific trades (not plumbing and electrical though). I have the general license so that if down the road I want to build a spec home or get into who knows what I have that option open with out having to get another license. By the way, the painters license in MI comes from the same board as the general contractors license.


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 17, 2006)

Ive yet to find a painting liscense, but in order to get a general builders license like you mentioned, doesnt that require me knowing construction, masonry, roofing, grading and stuff? 

I also found a law that defines general contractors in the state of NC as people or companies entering contracts valued at $30,000 or above. Ive yet to come within 5% of that amount on a job. 

I tried looking to see if they have a general business liscense, but it seems that NC doesnt have an actual general business license, but there are stuff for individual types of businesses. 

If theres nothing for painting would that mean I dont need a license? It wouldnt make much sense to advertise my liscense number on my paint ads if i took a test to licsence me in construction.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2005)

30,000 and above is what I understand to be the limit unless the law has changed very recently.:thumbsup: However it pays to know code - educate yourself. I carry liability insurance and suggest you do the same. Still no code in N. Georgia from what I understand - better get an inspection if you buy a house there. :sad:


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 17, 2006)

what kind of things would liability insurance cover in the painting business?


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

*limits*

In MI, the limit per job is $600.00. Jeff, I cannot send a PM through this site (need 20 posts and this is 11 before they will let me). Shoot me an email (veltmanpainting"at"hotmail.com) and I will try to point you in the right direction. I will say though that probably half at best of the painters in MI are licensed (either general or trade specific). There are classes that you can take that make it pretty easy to pass the test. I know nothing about general house construction, but borrowed some material from another person and I passed the test fine.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

It's a seperate license here. I don't know about NC. In Catawba Co. it's about as laid back as you can get. The County seat is Newton (pop.3500) and really resembles Mayberry. In all honesty, the 27 man police force do get all of their bullets.:laughing:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2005)

Talk to a good insurance agent. Basic coverage should cover damage to a customers property as well as damage to anyone on site by you. Accidents happen - you can't afford not to have insurance. Also check on vechicle insurance - if running a business you need a policy to cover your vechicles, don't wait till you have a traffic accident to find out you don't have coverage because you didn't change over from a personal policy.


----------



## _CJ_ (Jun 22, 2006)

DeanV said:


> In MI, the limit per job is $600.00. Jeff, I cannot send a PM through this site (need 20 posts and this is 11 before they will let me). Shoot me an email (veltmanpainting"at"hotmail.com) and I will try to point you in the right direction. I will say though that probably half at best of the painters in MI are licensed (either general or trade specific). There are classes that you can take that make it pretty easy to pass the test. I know nothing about general house construction, but borrowed some material from another person and I passed the test fine.


Dean would you mind if I dropped you an email as well? I'm in MI and have a few question's. Thx...


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

*Mass.*

In Mass we do not require a painter to be licensed... but we all get a Home Improvement Contractors License.. no test just send $200 Conn is the same way just lasts longer... I just picked up Gen. Liability insurance. I paid around $700 for the year... I would suggest Equiptment insurance as well, I added it for around $150 and it covers anything stolen from a locked truck or a jobsite.... my ladders for instance ( I use a bike lock )
if I loose my sprayers I'll be screwed.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

*Cj*

CJ, that is fine feel free to email.

Dean


----------



## JKS (Jun 22, 2006)

you could look into getting a business license through the city or county as maintenance until more information is found for a painting contractor..research doing business in your town and you might find out what you need on the city or county website.


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

bigchaz said:


> Ive been searching everywhere to find out what kind of license I need to do deck cleaning and staining.
> 
> I live in NC and the only thing I keep finding is the general contractors licensing board. Is there something just for painters?
> 
> ...


Can't you go and talk to a local inspector?? They should be able to tell you:thumbsup:


----------

